# yo tambien te amo



## raulaquiles

Hola, a todos...

Tengo entendido que TE AMO se dice, VOS AMO
como se responde, *yo también te amo*, o simplemente *yo también* en lengua latina,

Gracias de antemano


----------



## HerMorningElegance

tienes que respondar "te etiam amo"


----------



## raulaquiles

thank you..
that's  I love you too.. I can tell
Do you know how I can say ABRÁZAME? hug me?
Where I can place this *ME *of *abraza* ME and *hug* ME, in latin???

thanks a lot


----------



## HerMorningElegance

I think the word for this would be "amplecti"... So, if you want to use it as an imperative: "amplectere".
To be honest, there's no "correct" word-order in Latin. Many authors just place words were they want, which makes it slightly more difficult to understand sentences. But I think, in the grammar you learn in school books, the "me" would be placed before the imperative, so: "Me amplectere!"

Anyway, I'm not quite sure about the verb itself. But I think nobody can be totally sure about such things as Latin is a dead language.


----------



## raulaquiles

one time I read  AMPLECTOR TE AMOR 
It's fine, thanks a lot 
ps. Latin it's alive because we are arguing about it


----------



## bibax

My attempt:

*Tene me amplexu!
Tene me complexu!
Me amplexu tene!
Me complexu tene!*

The verb is:

amplector, amplecti, amplexus sum
amplexor, amplexari, amplexatus sum
complector, complecti, complexus sum


----------



## raulaquiles

hello, Bibax... you can tell me what it means:
*Tene me amplexu!    ???
Tene me complexu!  ???
Me amplexu tene!     ???
Me complexu tene!   ???
*All that phrases means hug me???
I appreciate if you can explain this to me with details..
thanks


----------



## bibax

*tene* is imperative of the verb *tenere* = to hold;

*tene me!* = hold me!

*amplexus* and *complexus* means _a hug_ (noun);
amplexu/complexu is ablative singular;

*Tene me amplexu (complexu)!* = Hold me by/with a hug!

Ovidius used also a construction with the verb *dare* (= to give):
*complexus (= acc. plur.) dare alicui* = to hug; to embrace someone;

So Ovidius would say: *Da mihi complexus!* = Give me hugs!


----------



## raulaquiles

this is amazing!
thank you very much


----------

